# ارجو مساعدتي في عطل في جهاز CBC موديل Sysmex KX-21 والعطل هو Repnelish Diluen t



## قسوم (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
الي اهل الخبره في قسم المختبرات ارجو مساعدتي في عطل في جهاز CBC 
موديل Sysmex KX 21 والعطل هو Repnelish Diluen t 
وارجو ممن لديه Sevice manual عن هذا الجهاز


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
اخي الكريم اذهب الى مشاركة الاخ hisham badawi 
ستجد ما يفيدك 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39910.html



بشكل عام سبب ظهور error " replenish diluent " 

محلول diluent فارغ وبحاجة الى تبديل 

انسداد او تهريب في ال tube الواصل بين الجهاز و المحلول 

احيانا انحفاض مقياس التفريغ نتيجت تسريب في اماكن معينة تظهر لنا 
replenish diluent بدل vacuum error 

الحل الاخير تعبئة الوعاء الخاص للمحلول diluent container الموجودة داخل الجهاز 
حتى يرتفع الحساس الموجود داخل الوعاء 

ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## قسوم (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات الصحيحه 
وبالفعل كلامك صحيح حيث يوجد نفس في بعض التيوبات في الجهاز وتمت المشكله بنجاح الحمد لله


----------



## فداء (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## Creatives (22 مايو 2010)

هناك سبب اخر قد يؤدي الى نفس المشكلة و هو ضعف في الماتور الذي يقوم بعمل 
Pressure and Vacuum
علما بانني رجعت الدليل الصيانة هذا غير وارد و تعبت لكن خبرت الاخرين جعاتني اقوم بتنظيف المحرك و حل المشكلة


----------



## Creatives (2 سبتمبر 2010)

Dear engineers let us do our stuff by ourselfs
in hematology CBC devices I have the materials to prepare reagents of devices
I need some supporting about quintity and stablizers 
By the way they are all the same in principle of different companies


----------



## Creatives (16 مايو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في جهاز sysmex KX-21 لايقوم بشفط العينة مع انني قمت بتنظيف كل الطماات و التيوبات
مع الشكر


----------



## تامر2004 (16 مايو 2011)

شيك علي مضخة السحب وأذا كانت جيدة شيك علي التيوبات الخرجها منها في اتجاه ابرة سحب العينة وفي الغالب سوف يكون مضخة السحب او تسريب بأبرة سحب العينة
مضخة السحب سوف تجدها في الجزء الأمامي يسارك


----------



## muhammad.m1985 (17 مايو 2011)

*ممكن مساعدة اخواني*

السلام عليكم 
ممكن service manual of sysmex kx-21 لجهاز تحليل الدم لان الجهاز يعمل بصورة صحيحة ولكن لاتوجد نتائج. وممكن اعرف كيف اعمل calibration?
وشكرا


----------

